# Warbirds in the hangar



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2009)

8)


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm glad to see you're out having fun Gary. Excellent shots to,WOW. I can't pick a favorite cause I like'em all.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet shots mate 8)


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coors9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great shots.thanks bud


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice. Hope to make it there some day. 60th anniversary BoB maybe?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice! The Beaufighter is such a manly plane.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 17, 2009)

Great shots Gary thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 18, 2009)

8) 
I am looking forward to the rest of the pictures.


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey CR, you're nine years late for the 60th anniversary of the BoB!! I'm sure you meant the 70th though, and I reckon any BoB event in the UK will be crowded to capacity. You gotta go to Duxford if/when you come to the UK though.
Great pics once again Gary, thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hey CR, you're nine years late for the 60th anniversary of the BoB!! I'm sure you meant the 70th though, and I reckon any BoB event in the UK will be crowded to capacity. You gotta go to Duxford if/when you come to the UK though.
> Great pics once again Gary, thanks.



 Yup you got me. I totally new that and totally blew that!

Duxford is what I'm thinking. I guess I better strt looking into this...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2009)

Great shots Gary, some excellent reference shot there man...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 19, 2009)

Excellent shots Gary!

Next best thing to being there!

TO


----------



## Geedee (Nov 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice pics  thanks for sharing 

awsome collection there


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice Gary! I really like the black and whites!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2009)

Great pics once again Gary, and looks like quite a bit of progress in the last three months, especially on the Blenheim. Glad you posted the shots of the glass walls at the USAAF Museum, I forgot to get them in August - really brings it all home when you realise that very etched B17 or P51 or whatever represents a missing aircraft!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Great shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Gary.  


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome pics, Gary.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW! That's fricken awesome!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

I LOVE THAT TINY helicopter   

So cool!


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 5, 2009)

Good shots as ever big boy!!!


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice pics ! 

The provisional calender of events . Does anyone know which airfield the battle of britain air show 4-5th September is at ? Im keen to fly up for this from Aus 8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2009)

The one where the pics were taken - Duxford, near Cambridge. If you're coming up from Oz, it's a 'Must See'!! And so is the rest of the airfield and its museums, but it's better to allow one to two days for this, when the airshows aren't on. I guess Gary and some of the other regular vistors to Duxford could point you in the right direction for local accommodation.


----------

